# Hand/Finger Procedures - Cyst excision + Debridement + Synovectomy



## fish4codes (Mar 14, 2017)

Being a new surgical coder for upper extremity specialists I very much appreciate this forum!  I would appreciate any guidance from more seasoned professionals on this situation, as I am seeing a lot of it and I want to make sure my docs are being compensated for their work!   Patient has mucoid tumor and degenerative arthritis - same finger.  Surgeon excises cyst (outside of joint), sends to pathology, proceeds to open the DIP joint, debrides osteophytes and performs synovectomy, synovium also sent to pathology.  I want to use (and so does my surgeon) 26115(6) for the cyst excision and 26100 for the debridement synovectomy.  The arthrotomy completely describes what is done except for the cyst excision (per Coder's Desk Refererence for Procedures by Optum).  However, these are bundled.  Is there a better way to code this to reflect all the work done?  Again, thank you for your assist !!


----------



## CHROMEa8 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Re: Hand/Finger Procedures*

Edit exists with 26115. If both are submitted, only 26115 will be paid
-Modifiers associated with the CCI are allowed with this pair WHEN 
APPROPRIATE.
-Rationale: More extensive procedure


----------



## fish4codes (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Charlyne!


----------

